# كل اللهجات: أنا بخير



## Amirali1383koohi

السلام عليكم
كيف يقال انا بخير / أنا تمام في اللهجات العربية ؟


----------



## Baheth

مصري: أنا كويس.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شكرا

يعني في مصر لا تُستخدم( منيح ) ؟


----------



## Baheth

Amirali1383koohi said:


> يعني في مصر لا تُستخدم( منيح ) ؟


لا. بل نقول (كويس) وفقط. أظن (منيح) هذه لبنانية.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شكرا لمساعدتك


----------



## Baheth

أيضا نقول(تمام) أي حالي جيد .


----------



## elroy

في فلسطين: مبسوط

كلمة "منيح" مُستخدمة ولكن ليس في هذا السياق. "فلان منيح" يعني "فلان شخص خلوق/محترم/كريم/لطيف/إلخ"، أي يتمتع بصفات حميدة، ليس أنه بخير.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Baheth said:


> أيضا نقول(تمام) أي حالي جيد .


شكرا لك يا صديقي


elroy said:


> في فلسطين: مبسوط
> كلمة "منيح" مُستخدمة ولكن ليس في هذا السياق. "فلان منيح" يعني "فلان شخص خلوق/محترم/كريم/لطيف/إلخ"، أي يتمتع بصفات حميدة، ليس أنه بخير.


شكرا على التوضيحات يا صديقي


----------



## djara

في تونس: أنا لاباس (عليّا)ـ


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

djara said:


> في تونس: أنا لاباس (عليّا)ـ


ای منهما صحیح ؟
(لا بأس علیا )او (لا بآس علیا)


----------



## djara

Amirali1383koohi said:


> ای منهما صحیح ؟
> (لا بأس علیا )او (لا بآس علیا)


كلاهما غالط والصحيح هو ما كتبته : لا باس


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

djara said:


> كلاهما غالط والصحيح هو ما كتبته : لا باس


لا 
نيتي هي نطقها


----------



## Mejeed

في العراق نقول:
آني زِين


----------



## Aliph

elroy said:


> في فلسطين: مبسوط
> 
> كلمة "منيح" مُستخدمة ولكن ليس في هذا السياق. "فلان منيح" يعني "فلان شخص خلوق/محترم/كريم/لطيف/إلخ"، أي يتمتع بصفات حميدة، ليس أنه بخير.


كنتُ أفكر أن الكلمة مبسوط تعني سعيد أليس كذلك؟


----------



## organkid

!في المغرب: أنا مزيان


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

organkid said:


> !في المغرب: أنا مزيان


کیف تنطقها ؟


----------



## organkid

Amirali1383koohi said:


> کیف تنطقها ؟



تنطق هكذا: مْزيان 

إذا أردت التأكد من النطق الصحيح للكلمة, إضغط على الرابط التالي فيه تسجيل مغربية تنطق بها 
Pronunciations for مزيان in Moroccan Arabic (from هي كا تخدم مزيان to هي كا تخدم مزيان)


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

organkid said:


> تنطق هكذا: مْزيان
> 
> إذا أردت التأكد من النطق الصحيح للكلمة, إضغط على الرابط التالي فيه تسجيل مغربية تنطق بها
> Pronunciations for مزيان in Moroccan Arabic (from هي كا تخدم مزيان to هي كا تخدم مزيان)


شكراً لك يا صديقي


----------



## fenakhay

في المغرب : أنا بخير و تنطق : أَنَا بِخِيرْ


----------



## Hemza

organkid said:


> تنطق هكذا: مْزيان


أنا بخير شائع أكثر بكثير. أنا مازيان تبدو لي خاطئة لأن مازيان تستعمل في سياق مختلف 
في جنوب المغرب قد يقال "زين الحمد لله


----------

